# Easy Tick Remover



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

Soak a cotton ball and the tick with Dish soap, Rub a few seconds with cotton ball tick should come off onto cotton ball.
This is good for those hard to reach areas,between toes,dark hair, and on pets.
This was told to me by my docter, I told him next time I would try it.
I have not had one yet,Paula


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll have to try it.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

I tried this years ago and it didn't work. It's hard to smother them since supposidly they only have to breath once a day...

RF


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I find my fingers to be the easiest method of all. 
Of the thousands of ticks I've removed from myself, family and pets in my lifetime, I've yet to have the dreaded head-stuck-under-the-skin thing...


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I was told if you put vicks vapor rub on the tick kills it, and you can remove it.
Now, I always was told if you keep guineas hens they are great eating ticks.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

ErinP said:


> I find my fingers to be the easiest method of all.
> Of the thousands of ticks I've removed from myself, family and pets in my lifetime, I've yet to have the dreaded head-stuck-under-the-skin thing...



Same here, I'm pretty much a grab-em-and-yank kind of girl. And I take Doxycycline every day so I don't think I'll ever come down with Lyme Disease or anything. I just wish the darn things didn't itch so much!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Since I am the one with fingernails, I was the Official Tick Puller. I could grab them at the base of the head without squeezing their bodies, pull them out whole and not do the Icky Dance.

I have resigned from the title as we don't have ticks where we now live.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

A doctor told me that when you use nail polish remover, nail polish, Vicks, Vaseline, a cigarette lighter, soap, etc., it causes the tick to vomit...and that pushes the Lime infected blood into your system (if it has Lyme's disease).

He and several other doctors have told me to just grab them with fingernails or tweezers as close to the skin as possible and pull them out. If they have skin in their mouths, that's the best.


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

ok, this might sound silly, but it works for us. To remove a tick, turn it to the left as if you were unscrewing it from your skin. comes out easily.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I've had great success by soaking a cotton ball in alcohol, and then covering the tick with it. The alcohol fumes supposedly get the tick drunk (so it lets go) and then kills it. I've never had any problems using this method. I've also been able to pull ticks off with my fingers. Then I pop them into a small bottle of alcohol, to kill them.

I've also heard that guinea fowl are very efficient at finding and eating all manner of bugs. I've never had guinea fowl, so I can't speak from experience, but if you're going to keep fowl anyway, it probably wouldn't hurt to have some guinea fowl.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

When I was doing research for my University, we used to wear a flea collar in the ankle, I never saw a tick around, I don't know if you guys knows about this or if somebody Used this system before I think it worked for me. Any one out there doing the same thing?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> A doctor told me that when you use nail polish remover, nail polish, Vicks, Vaseline, a cigarette lighter, soap, etc., it causes the tick to vomit...and that pushes the Lime infected blood into your system (if it has Lyme's disease).
> 
> He and several other doctors have told me to just grab them with fingernails or tweezers as close to the skin as possible and pull them out. If they have skin in their mouths, that's the best.


Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner!

Mom of Four has explained the proper method to remove ticks. And yes, all that stuff that you try to smother the tick with will just cause it to regurgitate its saliva into your bloodstream.


----------

